# UAE: 45 Soldiers Killed in Yemen



## AWP (Sep 5, 2015)

A story not making the rounds in the West, the UAE lost 45 soldiers in Yemen during an attack on an arms depot. I don't know anything beyond the story, but this is a big deal, 3 days of mourning event in the UAE.

Blue Skies.

UAE martyrs toll in Yemen rises to 45 after 23 more succumb to injuries



> Abu Dhabi: The number of UAE soldiers martyred in Yemen rises to 45 after 23 more soldiers succumbed to their injuries.  The General Command of the UAE Armed Forces had earlier said that 22 soldiers have died while taking part in the Saudi-led operation aimed at driving out Houthi rebels, WAM reported Friday.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 6, 2015)

_Shaikh Abdullah Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Foreign Minister, received a phone call from John Kerry, US Secretary of State, during which he offered his condolences on the death of the 22 Emirati martyrs who took part in Operation Restoration of Hope, carried out by the Saudi-led Arab coalition._

The Houthis are backed by the Iranians, with whom said Kerry just inked a nuclear deal. I wonder if the Shaikh saw the irony.


----------



## AWP (Sep 6, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> _Shaikh Abdullah Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Foreign Minister, received a phone call from John Kerry, US Secretary of State, during which he offered his condolences on the death of the 22 Emirati martyrs who took part in Operation Restoration of Hope, carried out by the Saudi-led Arab coalition._
> 
> The Houthis are backed by the Iranians, with whom said Kerry just inked a nuclear deal. I wonder if the Shaikh saw the irony.



The UAE isn't real happy about the Iranian deal, so I'm sure the moment wasn't lost on the Shaikh.


----------

